
Open Source gurus need some advice Discuss thread - meihk
Hey guys. What do you guys think about open source projects. Do you contribute to some? Why? And if not why not? I thought about coding a open source platform for open source projects. It should introduce &quot;noobs&quot;, who can code already into the beautiful world of open source projects. Do you guys participate at opensource projects?
======
seesomesense
Brilliant strategy, starting your message by insulting those whom you want
advice from.

~~~
killanova
hahahha i thought the same. But its nice he got my attention. It worked out

------
killanova
Hey buddy. I guess it is a nice start to help people to get more into open
source. At the moment there is a really high barrier to get into those open
source projects, thats why i am to lazy to inform myself. Tell me about your
idea and how do you kill that barrier

~~~
meihk
I want to build up a community of open source projects. Lots of companys
provide open source project with a mentoring program. That means if you
contribute to a project you get connected to a mentor, who knows about the
project and can help you instantly. Besides that you always know exactly what
you have to do. Every Project should have well defined goals for the
contributor. It is a win win situation for both partys. The mentors get code
done for free and the beginners get job experience.

